# URGENT: Grand Saline, TX - Grandmother Arrested for Feeding



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

On Monday, March 13th, Caroline, a feral cat caregiver and grandmother in Grand Saline, Texas was arrested for feeding cats. She was booked, photographed, and cited with two violations. Luckily, she was able to post bail and is now safe at home fighting for the right to feed the outdoor colony of cats she has taken care of for several years.

After more than 150 letters sent to the Mayor Terry Tolar over the last two weeks by Alley Cat Allies supporters in Texas, three phone messages, and a letter from Alley Cat Allies, we have still received no reply. We need your help now! Tell the mayor that caregivers will not be frightened out of feeding the city’s outdoor cats and trap-remove schemes will not solve the outdoor cat issue. Only Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) will reduce the population and decrease unwanted behavior and complaint calls.

The city of Grand Saline, Texas passed a feeding ban several months ago. Since that time, the city has made it clear to feral cat caregivers that they are no longer allowed to feed outdoor cats - going as far as putting a feeder into handcuffs in an incident before Caroline was jailed. The city's enforcement of the measure has caused fear amongst caregivers and concern for the cats living within the city. The city plans to trap, hold briefly, and then kill feral cats, but is telling the public a different story - that they are looking for a rescue group to relocate all of the cats outside of the city. 

Are you an attorney in Texas who can help Caroline pro bono
or do you know someone who can help? 
[email protected] us.

Take action now to stop the trapping and killing of healthy outdoor cats and help Grand Saline create a Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) program. Tell Mayor Tolar to stop wasting taxpayer money arresting the good Samaritans of Grand Saline and help honestly protect the cats.

Alley Cat Allies · 7920 Norfolk Avenue · Suite 600 · Bethesda, MD 20814-2525 · www.alleycat.org
ACA is the owner and sole moderator of the Feral Power! e-mail list.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is more of that:

URGENT: Grand Saline, TX - Grandmother Arrested for Feeding Cats!
On Monday, March 13th, Caroline, a feral cat caregiver and grandmother in Grand Saline, Texas was arrested for feeding cats. She was booked, photographed, and cited with two violations. Luckily, she was able to post bail and is now safe at home fighting for the right to feed the outdoor colony of cats she has taken care of for several years.

After more than 150 letters sent to the Mayor Terry Tolar over the last two weeks by Alley Cat Allies supporters in Texas, three phone messages, and a letter from Alley Cat Allies, we have still received no reply. We need your help now! Tell the mayor that caregivers will not be frightened out of feeding the city’s outdoor cats and trap-remove schemes will not solve the outdoor cat issue. Only Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) will reduce the population and decrease unwanted behavior and complaint calls.

The city of Grand Saline, Texas passed a feeding ban several months ago. Since that time, the city has made it clear to feral cat caregivers that they are no longer allowed to feed outdoor cats - going as far as putting a feeder into handcuffs in an incident before Caroline was jailed. The city's enforcement of the measure has caused fear amongst caregivers and concern for the cats living within the city. The city plans to trap, hold briefly, and then kill feral cats, but is telling the public a different story - that they are looking for a rescue group to relocate all of the cats outside of the city. 

Are you an attorney in Texas who can help Caroline pro bono
or do you know someone who can help? 
[email protected] us.

Take action now to stop the trapping and killing of healthy outdoor cats and help Grand Saline create a Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) program. Tell Mayor Tolar to stop wasting taxpayer money arresting the good Samaritans of Grand Saline and help honestly protect the cats.

Send a Letter Now!

-->Powerful Option
Click here http://www.kintera.org/TR.asp?ID=M71503 ... 08065&af=y to personalize your letter!

--> Quick Option
Simply hit "reply" and "send" in your email system and we will send the letter, below, on your behalf.
(If this email has been forwarded to you please use the powerful option).

Letter Text

Dear Mayor Tolar:

I am appalled to learn of the arrest of a caregiver of outdoor cat in the city of Grand Saline. Caroline, a resident of Grand Saline, was arrested on Monday, March 13, 2006 for feeding hungry outdoor cats. Banning the feeding of cats will not solve your outdoor cat issues and may actually exacerbate them. 

Feeding bans are counterproductive and tend to worsen feral cat nuisance behavior, increasing complaints from citizens. Often, cats suddenly cut off from human feeding will scavenge from garbage, or roam further in search of food. Even subsisting on a meager diet, without the benefit of human feeding, cats can reproduce at alarming rates. Both trap-and-kill and trap-and remove schemes - which must be done on an ongoing basis - do not reduce feral cat populations and are costly to communities. Other cats move in to take advantage of the newly available resources and they breed prolifically, quickly forming other colonies. The only answer is to employ a Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) program where caregivers, rescue groups, animal control, and government officials can work together to address the issues with outdoor cats and reduce their populations.

Before the city implemented and enforced these ineffective and draconian laws, Caroline was able to sterilize and eartip every cat in her colony. Now, however, she is left with only one eartipped cat (all the others were trapped and removed) and a few unsterilized newcomers. Caroline sterilized and fed all of the cats with her own money and cannot sterilize any new cats until she is able to feed again regularly.

Alley Cat Allies, the nation's experts in humanely managing outdoor cats, has written a letter to you and your city council members about humane alternatives to trapping and killing cats but has still heard no reply. I ask that you contact Alley Cat Allies as soon as possible so that they may help Grand Saline create a Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) program for the city's cats. Furthermore, I ask that you place an immediate moratorium on all trap-and-kill activities conducted by your city and suspend enforcement of the newly-created outdoor animal feeding ban.

I hope that you will contact Alley Cat Allies as soon as possible at 240-482-1980 x330 and seek their help in creating a humane, effective solution.

Sincerely,

Your name and address
will be inserted here

Alley Cat Allies · 7920 Norfolk Avenue · Suite 600 · Bethesda, MD 20814-2525 · www.alleycat.org
ACA is the owner and sole moderator of the Feral Power! e-mail list.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

done


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

signed :wink:


----------



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

*Signed*

Done! :?


----------

